# Eclipse und JOGL



## oska (16. Oktober 2003)

Hi, Ich bins schon wieder!

Mein jetziges Problem: Ich hab erfahren das man unter Java seit ein paar Monaten offiziell auch OpenGL programmieren kann. Ich hab mir also JOGL gezogen und bin dann beim Einbinden vorgegangen wie es empfohlen wird: die jars hab ich mit Eclipse eingebunden. Das scheint zu funktionieren da es beim Programmieren keine Fehler gibt. Um das zu testen hab ich mir ein Beispielproggie gesaugt. Wenn ich das Prog allerdings compilieren will erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung:

*java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no jogl in java.library.path* 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1403)
	at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:788)
	at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:832)
	at net.java.games.jogl.impl.NativeLibLoader$1.run(NativeLibLoader.java:60)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at net.java.games.jogl.impl.NativeLibLoader.<clinit>(NativeLibLoader.java:46)
	at net.java.games.jogl.impl.GLContext.<clinit>(GLContext.java:51)
	at net.java.games.jogl.impl.windows.WindowsGLContextFactory.createGLContext(WindowsGLContextFactory.java:52)
	at net.java.games.jogl.GLCanvas.<init>(GLCanvas.java:68)
	at net.java.games.jogl.GLDrawableFactory.createGLCanvas(GLDrawableFactory.java:117)
	at net.java.games.jogl.GLDrawableFactory.createGLCanvas(GLDrawableFactory.java:80)
	at JOGL2DBasics.<init>(JOGL2DBasics.java:36)
	at JOGL2DBasics.main(JOGL2DBasics.java:54)
Exception in thread "main"

Das heißt soviel ich weiß das der Compiler die passenden DLLs nicht finden kann (jogl.dll, jogl_cg.dll). Also hab ich die DLLs flux ins java...\jre\bin kopiert. Eigentlich müßten sie dadurch in jedem Fall gefunden werden.

Oder kann es sein das ich noch irgendwo einen Classpath setzen muss?

Thanx


----------



## Ganto (29. November 2003)

du musst den JOBL-pfad wohl auch in deinem projekt nochmals angeben, da er wohl nicht mit dem der entwickler übereinstimmt.

ganto


----------

